# Teich&Garten4You - Der Blog



## Teich4You (29. Jan. 2016)

Hallo und herzlich willkommen zu meinem Blog.
Letztes Jahr begonnen, wird er dieses Jahr um einen Videoblog erweitert, der verschiedenste Themen rund um Garten und natürlich Teich abdeckt. Von reinen Experimenten, Baudokus verschiedenster Dinge und praxiserprobten Tipps wird es so einiges geben.

Also viel Spass mit Video-Blog #1





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5Rz7iIzEJ8_


----------



## Micha61 (29. Jan. 2016)

Moin,

die V60, ist keineswegs zu schwach. Nimm den Luftverteiler ab und mach mal nen 9mm Schlauch dran, wirst Dich wundern.
Hast Du schwimmendes oder schwebendes Helix genommen ?

LG Micha


----------



## muh.gp (29. Jan. 2016)

Korrekt! Bei mir bewegt die V60 gleich zwei Tonnen mit jeweils 200 Litern und es bleibt noch genug für die Belüftung des Teichs übrig. Habe in den Tonnen aber größere Platten und auch 9mm-Schläuche.


----------



## Teich4You (29. Jan. 2016)

Im nächsten Experiment wird dieses Problem angesprochen und aufgelöst.
Jeder Blog soll auch eine gewisse Lernkurve darstellen und zeigen was möglich ist und eben auch was nicht geht.
Aber danke für die Reaktionen auf das erste Video.


----------



## tosa (29. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Florian,

Wenn das Helix besiedelt wäre würde es sich auch anders bewegen. Da hast du leider einen kleinen Fehler drin. Unbesiedeltes Helix schwimmt ne ganze Zeit an der Oberfläche.


----------



## Teich4You (29. Jan. 2016)

Danke für en Hinweis. Ich werde dies im nächsten Blog erwähnen und vielleicht auch nochmal einen dritten Blog machen, wenn ich besiedeltes Helix zur Verfügung habe!


----------



## Joachim (29. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Florian,

wir haben hier im Forum auch eine Art Blog-Funktion: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/meine-teichdokumentation.275/ 
Weiß ja nicht ob du die schon kanntest.


----------



## Teich4You (29. Jan. 2016)

Danke für die Info Joachim. Den Bereich kannte ich schon. Was mir daran gut gefällt ist, das man dort Baudokus und anderes fortlaufend abbilden kann ohne viele Kommentare und somit andere Leute viele Infos schnell durchscrollen können.
Was mir nicht so gut gefällt, ist genau dasselbe von der anderen Seite betrachtet.

Ich würde mich gerne auch einer Art Diskussion zu den Blogs stellen, so wie schon geschehen.
Die Diskussion soll Bestandteil der Blogs sein.
Also finde ich sind die Kommentare sehr wichtig und diese sollen auch groß dargestellt werden.


----------



## Joachim (29. Jan. 2016)

Man kann ja in dem Bereich auch Kommentieren. Sicher die Kommentare sind eingeklappt aber das war auch der Sinn der Übung um halt den Erzählfaden nicht zu stören wie es meist in normalen Beiträgen geschieht. 
In einem richtigen Blog gibt es doch immer den Post, und darunter meist offen die Kommentare.  

Ich nehme mal deine Anregung auf, weil ich denke ich habe da eine Idee und jemand der sie uns umsetzen könnte ohne riesen Aufwand.


----------



## Teich4You (29. Jan. 2016)

Ich habe drüber nachgedacht. Kann man das Thema noch in den anderen Thread verschieben?

Was ich in Blogs im Netz immer nicht so mag ist, dass man keine echte Übersicht hat.
Das betrifft fast alle Blog-Seiten, auch Facebook und andere.
Manchmal gibt es Rechts am Rand noch Kategorien nach Monaten oder Jahren gegliedert.
Aber das hilft einem auch nicht weiter, wenn man etwas bestimmtes sucht und nicht mehr weiß, wann es veröffentlicht wurde.
Besser wären vielleicht Kategorien nach Themenbereichen. 
In meinem Beispiel Garten und Teich, die sich auch nochmal untergliedern lassen würden in Einzelbereiche.
Das würde dann aber eher auf eine richtige Webseite hinauslaufen, die ich dann doch nicht anlegen und pflegen will.


----------



## troll20 (29. Jan. 2016)

Mach doch erstmal hier weiter, denn die Idee ist Grundsätzlich nicht schlecht.
Und wie du siehst gibt es manchmal Probleme an die man vorher nicht gedacht hat. So kannst du erst einmal Ideen und Fakten sammeln und später die richtigen Blogs in die entsprechende Kategorie stecken. Durch die hier enstehenden Antworten und Fragen können andere meiner Meinung nach auch viel besser lernen


----------



## Teich4You (29. Jan. 2016)

So war es eigentlich auch gedacht.


----------



## Micha61 (30. Jan. 2016)

Moin Florian,



Teich4You schrieb:


> wenn ich besiedeltes Helix zur Verfügung habe!


das kann aber, verdammt lange dauern.



Micha61 schrieb:


> Hast Du schwimmendes oder schwebendes Helix genommen ?


??

LG Micha


----------



## Teich4You (30. Jan. 2016)

Ob es schwimmend oder schwebend ist, das weiß ich nicht. Stand nicht dabei. Ich hatte damals nur geguckt wo es den besten Preis gibt. Ja wie gesagt, mal sehen ob ich es besiedelt bekomme. Und wenn es erst Ende des Jahres ist, oder Anfang nächsten, das macht ja nichts.


----------



## Teich4You (30. Jan. 2016)

Ob man mit diesen beiden Tellern mehr Druck in den Behälter bekommt?
Man darf gespannt sein.

 

Edit:

Es klingelt gerade im Minutentakt und hagelt kleine Pakete.

Mein Verteiler ist auch angekommen.


----------



## ThorstenC (30. Jan. 2016)

Ich finde es Klasse, dass Du Dich mit den Belüftungs und Helix-Bewegungsthem beschäftigst!

Sind das Keramik- Belüfterplatten??
Ich pers. habe keien Erfahrungen dazu- kann mich aber grob an Hinweise aus Foren erinnern, wo es Angaben gab, dass diese sich mit der Zeit zusetzen und die Membranbelüfterplatten mit EPDM/ Gummimembran wartungsärmer sein sollen.
Anschluß dort 3/4" Innengewinde..

Wieviel Gegendruck in mbar haben die Keramikplatten??
Wie "dick" oder dünn die Anschlüsse am Luftverteiler..
Ich pers. kann nur 19mm Schläuche für die Luft empfehlen..macht aber nur Sinn, wenn es am Membrankompressor und an der Belüfterplatte auch ähnlich dimensioniert ist.

Dein super schwimmendes Helix:
Alle Kunststoffe nehmen mehr oder weniger Wasser auf- auch wenn es nur geringe % sind.
Lass das Helix eine Weile im Wasser und pumpe- wenn es wärmer ist Dein Teichwasser irgendwie über die eckige Regentonne die Kiste.
Praktisch schon als Biofilter. Besiedlung von Bakterien ist aber auch abhängig von der MEnge der Hinterlassenschaften der Koi.

Ohne AA und PiPi keine Nahrung für die Bakkis.

Eine kleine Idee wäre es auch die Belüfterplatte am Rand anzubringen und oben drüber ein schräges Blech...dann würde er Wasserstrom schräg abgelenkt werden und es dreht sich vielleicht etwas im Kreis...
Oder ein ganz kurzer und dicker LH...KG 200 mit 87°-Bogen oben als Wirbelmaschine


----------



## Teich4You (30. Jan. 2016)

Es sind Osaga Keramik Belüfter, 20cm Durchmesser, 9mm Anschlüsse.
Langzeittest werden zeigen wie robust die Dinger sind.
Über den Gegendruck kann ich nichts sagen. 
Sollen bis zu 25l/min durchlassen.

Ich mache die Test nicht nur aus Spass an der Sache.
Ich plane weiterhin alle Dinge zu verbauen und auch am Teich zu nutzen.
Mal sehen wann es soweit ist.
Ihr werdet es sicherlich mit als erstes erfahren.


----------



## fiseloer (2. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Florian,

Deine Bemühungen in allen Ehren. Stell Dir mal vor, Dein Video wird von einem unerfahrenen Anfänger angesehen.
Was schließt er daraus ?

"Selbst kleine Mengen __ Hel-X bekommt man mit einer V60 nicht richtig bewegt"
Hast Du diesen Aspekt schon mal bedacht ?

Erfahrene Teichfreunde wissen, dass das sehr wohl geht wenn man sich mit dem Verhalten von den verschiedenen Hel-X Sorten und dem Unterschied zwischen besiedeltem und unbesiedeltem Hel-X auskennt.

Ich finde es kontraproduktiv, wenn man in einem Video zeigt wie es nicht geht ohne auch die richtige Lösung auf zu zeigen.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Teich4You (3. Feb. 2016)

Sehe ich genau so. Wird alles versucht in Teil 2 zu erklären. Danke für die Verbesserungsvorschläge.


----------



## Teich4You (3. Feb. 2016)

Frage: leitet der Begriff schwimmend oder schwebend sich vom Produkt an sich ab oder ob es besiedelt ist oder nicht?


----------



## troll20 (3. Feb. 2016)

So wohl als auch 
Es geht darum was es macht wenn es besiedelt ist. Unbesiedelt schwimmen beide.
Steht aber alles schon hier irgendwo


----------



## Micha61 (3. Feb. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Es geht darum was es macht wenn es besiedelt ist.


schwebendes Helix, sinkt nach ein paar Tagen, wenn man die Wasserzufuhr bzw. die Belüftung ausschaltet, zu Boden.
Da ist es eigentlich, noch nicht besiedelt. In den 5 Jahren, wo ich mein schwebendes durch Belüftung in Bewegung gehalten hatte, war ich mit der Besiedelung, nicht zufrieden.
Gut, bei mir ist der 36er vorgeschalten, da siedeln die Bakks, zuerst in den Schwämmen.
Letzten Oktober, hab ich die Belüftung durch eine kleine Teichpumpe ersetzt, die läuft alle paar Stunden mal für 20 min. Eigenartigerweise, hat sich das Helix nun, sichtbar besiedelt und das trotz fallender Wassertemps sowie weniger Futter. Vieleicht, spielt auch der momentane geringere Flow, ein Rolle mit (Pumpe läuft mit 50%) und die Schwämme wurden seit Oktober, auch nicht mehr ausgedrückt.

LG Micha


----------



## mitch (3. Feb. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Frage: leitet der Begriff schwimmend oder schwebend sich vom Produkt an sich ab oder



das hängt erstmal von der PE Dichte des __ Hel-X ab, und dann vom Dreck auf dem Füllkörper

dort soltest du die Daten dazu finden:
==> http://hel-x.eu/front_content_006.html


----------



## Teich4You (3. Feb. 2016)

Ihr seid herzlich zum zweiten Teil des Helix-Experiments eingeladen.
Ich habe versucht so viel Kritik wie möglich im Video ein zu bauen und bin offen für weitere Verbesserungsvorschläge.





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQjp2wDajSI_


----------



## Geisy (3. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Florian

Das Helix muß erst einige Wochen im Wasser sein bevor es sich richtig bewegen läßt.
So ein Teilchen ist dann zu 95% unter Wasser. Deine im Video stehen noch richtig weit oben raus.

Schwebendes und schwimmendes Helix hat eine unterschiedliche Dichte.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Teich4You (3. Feb. 2016)

Ja Norbert, das Helix lag jetzt knapp 1 Woche im Behälter. Ich werde es weiter drinnen lassen und mal gucken, ob sich etwas verändert. 
Sofern ich das Helix dieses Jahr in meine Filterkette integriert bekomme, kann man ja in einigen Monaten mal sehen ob sich ein weiteres Video lohnt.


----------



## mitch (3. Feb. 2016)

gib mal Teichwasser + 1 Handvoll Gartenerde hinein und lass es sprudeln - dann werden wenn es wärmer wird die Filter Bakterien starten


----------



## troll20 (3. Feb. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> gib mal Teichwasser + 1 Handvoll Gartenerde hinein und lass es sprudeln - dann werden wenn es wärmer wird die Filter Bakterien starten


Und evtl. noch etwas Mittelstrahl vom morgen.


----------



## Teich4You (3. Feb. 2016)

Der musste glaube ich jetzt nicht zwingend sein.


----------



## fiseloer (3. Feb. 2016)

Doch, musste er. Das ist nämlich ein durchaus probates Mittel um die Bakterien anzukurbeln.


----------



## troll20 (3. Feb. 2016)

Na ja müssen tut er nicht, aber helfen soll es schon um den Bakkis schnell viel Nahrung zu geben. 
Das Problem ist jedoch,  wenn die Nahrung aufgebraucht ist, wird auch schnell wieder gestorben. 
Alles setzt jedoch auch die richtige Temperatur und Sauerstoff vor raus.


----------



## Teich4You (4. Feb. 2016)

Ich frag mich nur was die Nachbarn denken, wenn ich jeden Morgen auf der Terrasse stehe und in den Regentank strulle. 
Dabei hat der Wasserverband gerade die Schmutzwasserpreise gesenkt. 

Gibt es diesmal keine Kritik zum Blog? Keine Wünsche, Nachbesserungsbedarf, offene Fragen?


----------



## mitch (4. Feb. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> wenn ich jeden Morgen auf der Terrasse stehe und ...


einmal reicht, nicht jeden Morgen. 

Nachbesserungsbedarf: bei weißem __ Hel-x sieht man(n) den Bewuchs besser wenn mann sich an den Teich stellt


----------



## sugger1234 (4. Feb. 2016)

schwarzes Helix ist schlecht zum vergleich zum weißen Helix da man die Besiedelung nicht sieht, am besten in Säcken in den Teich hängen


----------



## center (4. Feb. 2016)

Dein Forschungsdrang in allen Ehren, aber so???
Jetzt sind zwei Videos da, die eigentlich zeigen, dass nix geht.

Und die Lernkurve erstreckt sich jetzt bis zum Sommer, bis das Helix besiedelt ist?

Das was jetzt da ist, das sich neues Helix schwer bewegen lässt, kann man im Ergebnis Video mit einem Satz ansprechen oder in 10 Sekunden zeigen.

Ich würd die Videos rausnehmen, die verwirren Neulinge nur.

PS: Und __ Nase schnauben.

Also: Kann nur besser werden, Steven Spielberg hat auch mal klein angefangen!!


----------



## troll20 (4. Feb. 2016)

center schrieb:


> PS: Und __ Nase schnauben.


Das ist wohl eher das Geräusch vom Zoom


----------



## krallowa (4. Feb. 2016)

Nicht immer so negativ.

Die Lernkurve: 9mm besser als 4 mm Schlauch
Größerer Teller auch besser.
Helix braucht Zeit zum besiedeln, dann geht es etwas unter und kann dann evtl. besser bewegt werden.
Also, im nächsten Video wird dann hoffentlich besiedeltes, besser getauchtes Helix, gut bewegt, zu sehen sein.

Ach, eins noch: Besser rund als eckig für Helix-Behälter.

Siehe da, überhaupt nicht nur negativ


----------



## lollo (4. Feb. 2016)

Hallo,

du erwähnst am Anfang deines Videos einmal das schwimmende, und einmal das schwebende Helix, und sagst dann, dass es sich mit Wasser vollsaugt und dadurch dann absinkt und schwebt. Das ist aber nicht richtig, da beide Arten ein unterschiedliches spezifisches Gewicht haben, schwebt dann bei einer Besiedelung das sogenannte schwebene __ Hel-X. Unbesiedeltes HEL-X schwimmt immer erst an der Wasseroberfläche, egal welches.
Hel-X Körper sind aus HDPE, und nehmen kaum Wasser auf, denn dann wären alle Wasser- und Gasleitungen, sowie alle Behälter aus HDPE undicht.

Wie du in einem deiner Berichte mal geschrieben hast, weißt du nicht ob du nun schwimmendes oder schwebendes Hel-X besitzt, deswegen sagt doch erst mal dein Test mit dem nicht besiedelten Hel-X aus recyeceltem Material (das ist das schwarze) wenig aus. Das helle HEL-X besteht aus Neumaterial, und hier ist wie schon oben erwähnt die Besiedelung besser zu erkennen.

Ferner ist es nicht richtig, das durch die Bewegung der HEL-X Körper es von Vorteil ist, dass sich die Bakterien durch Abrieb laufend erneuern.
Genau das Gegenteil wird bei HEL-X durch den speziellen Aufbau der Körper erreicht, denn durch die Form des Aufbaus erreicht man hier eine große geschützte
Besiedlungsfläche, und die ist so gewollt.

Ich persönlich verwende das schwimmende HEL-X und belüfte 4 mal täglich gesteuert für 15 Minuten die Tonne mit einer AF V-30, und bin damit bestens zufrieden.
Hier der Hersteller von HEL-X


----------



## tosa (4. Feb. 2016)

ich bin immer noch sprachlos von den profunden Kenntnissen und dem kompakten Wissen!


----------



## fiseloer (4. Feb. 2016)

So sieht das an einem praktischen Beispiel aus, hier werden 240L __ Hel-X mit einer 40L Pumpe befeuert.





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTK-VVvEipg&feature=youtu.be_


----------



## dizzzi (4. Feb. 2016)

Ich finde es gut, wenn jemand sich die Mühe macht, und seine Experimente mit anderen teilt. Davon lebt ein Forum. 

Kölle Alaaf

Udo


----------



## Teich4You (4. Feb. 2016)

lollo schrieb:


> Ferner ist es nicht richtig, das durch die Bewegung der __ HEL-X Körper es von Vorteil ist, dass sich die Bakterien durch Abrieb laufend erneuern.


Danke erst mal für die Kritik @lollo.
Das habe ich so auch nirgends gesagt. Jedoch gibt es diesen Selbstreinigungseffekt. Es gibt etliche Teichbesitzer, die ihr Helix nur 1 mal im Jahr grundreinigen, was völlig ausreicht und auch auf den Selbstreinigungseffekt zurückzuführen ist.



lollo schrieb:


> Ich persönlich verwende das schwimmende HEL-X und belüfte 4 mal täglich gesteuert für 15 Minuten die Tonne mit einer AF V-30, und bin damit bestens zufrieden.


Diese Vorgehensweise finde ich sehr gut. Gerne versuche ich dies in einem zukünftigen Video zu erwähnen. Die Belüftung ist bei dir nur für die Bakterien, oder auch als eine Art Reinigung angedacht? Den Unterschied zwischen statischen und bewegten Helixfiltern habe ich im Video übrigens absichtlich nicht angesprochen, da dies wohl so eine Art Glaubensfrage darstellt. Ein 4 mal täglich Belüfteter Filter ist aus meiner Sicht auch als statisch einzuordnen.



lollo schrieb:


> Wie du in einem deiner Berichte mal geschrieben hast, weißt du nicht ob du nun schwimmendes oder schwebendes Hel-X besitzt, deswegen sagt doch erst mal dein Test mit dem nicht besiedelten Hel-X aus recyeceltem Material (das ist das schwarze) wenig aus.


Alles im Video ist ein Experiment. Auch für mich. Die Ergebnisse sind live erbracht worden und können gerne interpretiert werden. Das Helix sollte bewegt werden, was auch in dieser Konstellation nicht geklappt hat. Gründe dafür wurden im Video genügend genannt. Also kann man schlussfolgern, dass unbesiedeltes aufschwimmendes Helix so viel belüftet werden kann wie man will. Es wird einfach nicht umgewälzt.



tosa schrieb:


> ich bin immer noch sprachlos von den profunden Kenntnissen und dem kompakten Wissen!


Vielen Dank. Wenn ich aber deinen Kommentar bei Youtube betrachte, sieht deine Meinung wohl ganz anders aus.
Daher habe ich die Kommentarfunktion auch erst einmal gesperrt.
 
Wegen Leuten wie dir, die es sich zur Aufgabe gemacht haben andere zu diffamieren, ist das Internet so ein Ort des unsichtbaren Hasses geworden.
Sagst du auch zu Leuten mitten auf der Strasse das dir ihre Schuhe oder deren Jacke nicht gefällt und versuchst sie runter zu ziehen?

Deine unnötigen Provokationen kann hier und sicherlich auch in anderen Foren echt keiner gebrauchen.




fiseloer schrieb:


> So sieht das an einem praktischen Beispiel aus, hier werden 240L Hel-X mit einer 40L Pumpe befeuert.


Das sieht doch ganz gut aus. Vielleicht bekomme ich es dieses Jahr auch nochmal ähnlich hin, wenn das Material besser besiedelt ist. Gebt mir ein paar Wochen/Monate  Zeit.
Arbeitest du selber eigentlich auch mit Helix Zuhause?


----------



## Geisy (4. Feb. 2016)

Ich bin da bei Torsten und hab selten soviel Blödsinn gesehen.
Deine Theorie hat auch hier mit der Praxis wenig zutun.
Ich hoffe das keiner aus den Videos falsche Schlüße zieht und nun versucht mit großen Pumpen das Helix zu bewegen.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## troll20 (4. Feb. 2016)

Ach wie gut das wir hier so viele perfekte User haben.


----------



## Micha61 (4. Feb. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Es gibt etliche Teichbesitzer, die ihr Helix nur 1 mal im Jahr grundreinigen, was völlig ausreicht



sorry, dann machen diese etwas falsch.
Habe meines, noch NIE aus der Biokammer herausgeholt und gereinigt.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Wegen Leuten wie dir, die es sich zur Aufgabe gemacht haben andere zu diffamieren, ist das Internet so ein Ort des unsichtbaren Hasses geworden.


Tosa (welchen ich nicht privat kenne), gibt gute Ratschläge, basierend auf jahrelangen Erfahrungen, welche Du noch nicht hast. Das ist absolut kein Vorfwurf, Erfahrungen kann jeder nur an seinem Teich, unter seinen Bedingungen sammeln !! Was bei mir funzt, geht 19,67 m weiter, in das Höschen.


Teich4You schrieb:


> Deine unnötigen Provokationen kann hier und sicherlich auch in anderen Foren echt keiner gebrauchen.


Stopp Flori, das sind keine Provokationen, DU bist Beratungsresistent !!!!



Geisy schrieb:


> Ich bin da bei Torsten und hab selten soviel Blödsinn gesehen.


Sei nicht so streng, er lernt es noch (hoffentlich)



Geisy schrieb:


> Deine Theorie hat auch hier mit der Praxis wenig zutun.


Auch hier gilt, Ratschläge von erfahrenen Teichbesitzern, sind Müll.



Geisy schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das keiner aus den Videos falsche Schlüße zieht und nun versucht mit großen Pumpen das Helix zu bewegen.


Hatte meine Erfahrung, hier geschrieben, Du hast völlig Recht, weniger ist mehr !

Aber man kann das Fahrrad, auch noch mal neu erfinden.

Und Tschüss
Micha


----------



## tosa (4. Feb. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Sagst du auch zu Leuten mitten auf der Strasse das dir ihre Schuhe oder deren Jacke nicht gefällt und versuchst sie runter zu ziehen?



Runter ziehen tust du dich selber.

Ja, mache ich, aber nicht wegen einer Jacke oder deren Schuhen, sondern wegen wichtigeren Sachen! 
Insbesondere wenn man damit vielleicht andere verunsichern oder zu Fehlern treiben kann!


----------



## fiseloer (4. Feb. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Arbeitest du selber eigentlich auch mit Helix Zuhause?



Ja.


Bei Deinem Versuchsaufbau wird sich das __ Hel-X vermutlich niemals bewegen.

Die Gründe fasse ich hier noch einmal zusammen.

1. Das Hel-X schwimmt in einem Behälter mit stehendem Wasser.
In der Praxis befindet es sich in einer Filterkette und wird permanent vom Wasser durchströmt, was schon mal für mehr Bewegung sorgt.

2. Es handelt sich um Hel-X frisch aus dem Werk, das bekommt man auch in fließendem Wasser kaum bewegt.
Mit fortschreitender Besiedelung wird das langsam besser. Der Vorgang kann durchaus mehrere Monate dauern.

3. Das Hel-X in Deinem Versuchsaufbau kann sich nicht besiedeln, weil die Bakterien kein Futter in Form von "schmutzigem" Teichwasser bekommen. Ausserdem sind die Bakterien bei den aktuellen Temperaturen sowieso kaum "arbeitsfähig"

Leider verleitet Dein Blog manchen Anfänger unter Umständen zu Fehlinterpretationen, zumal auch die Erklärungen auf der "Tonspur" zumindest teilweise fragwürdig sind. Die Reaktionen bei wirklichen Fachleuten hast Du ja selbst erlebt.

Lege eine Pumpe in Deinen Teich und verbinde sie mit Deiner Hel-X Tonne. Dann warten wir mal den Sommer ab und sehen weiter.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Micha61 (4. Feb. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Insbesondere wenn man damit vielleicht andere verunsichern oder zu Fehlern treiben kann!


und dann lesen wir es hier wieder, Fische krank, Fische tot Hilfe, Hilfe, Hilfe.
Aber mal ehrlich Torsten, Du mit einem Tümpel von 150 T, hast doch keine Ahnung


----------



## tosa (4. Feb. 2016)

Micha61 schrieb:


> und dann lesen wir es hier wieder, Fische krank, Fische tot Hilfe, Hilfe, Hilfe.



Hi Micha,

ja, das ist ja das schlimme, die Paddler können nichts für die Unvernunft des Halters. Es wäscht ja auch keiner absichtlich seine Katze in der Waschmaschine!



Micha61 schrieb:


> Aber mal ehrlich Torsten, Du mit einem Tümpel von 150 T, hast doch keine Ahnung



Stimmt, da hast du recht, 0-Ahnung von der Materie und das schon seit inzwischen 13 Jahren....


----------



## Teich4You (4. Feb. 2016)

Ich werde so oder so weiter experimentieren. Jeder der Lust und Laune hat, darf daran teil haben.
Beratungsresistent.....ne sicher nicht....aber ich mache gerne eigene Erfahrungen und lasse andere auch gerne daran teilhaben.
Und wenn´s sein muss erfinde ich auch das Rad neu, weil es einfach Spass macht.
Und auch wenn die Lernkurve sehr flach verläuft, kann ich damit sehr gut leben.

Wer jetzt genau was in irgendwelche Aussagen reininterpretiert, bleibt auch jedem selbst überlassen.
Ich stifte niemanden an irgendwas zu tun, oder nicht zu tun.
Jeder darf seine eigenen Schlüsse ziehen.
So wie überall im Leben.
Wir können ja auch schlecht den Tatort im TV verbieten.
Und nur weil einer den Tatort guckt, nimmt er sich ja auch keine Knarre und erschießt draußen Leute.

Kritik setze ich mich sicherlich reichlich aus, womit ich auch leben kann.
Womit ich nicht so gut leben kann sind Menschen die einem immer so mit voll Anlauf von hinten zwischen die Beine grätschen.
Das ist aus meiner Sicht einfach kein Umgang. 
Am schlimmsten sind die Angriffe hinter den Kulissen, die bekommt man ja hier im Forum nicht mit. 

Alles was hier so öffentlich geschrieben wird ist doch eine gute Sache. 
Dann hat man gleich ein Gesamtbild aus allen möglichen Erfahrungsschätzen.
Und selbst wenn ich manchmal etwas verteidige, ich bin ja schließlich kein Zombie der jeder Aussage blind hinterher läuft.
Das macht ihr ja auch nicht.

In allen Ehren, aber wenn ihr alle so gute Vorbilder seid, warum komme ich dann nicht einfach mal zu euch und drehe den Blog vor Ort?
Dann könnt ihr eure ganze Expertise zum Besten geben und ich muss nicht den ganzen Sommer auf mein besiedeltes Helix warten.

Und nochwas. 
Der Blog ist vom normalen Garteinteichinteressierten für normale Gartenteichinteressierte.
Ihr dürft das immer nicht mit euren Monster-Koi-Filteranlagen vergleichen, oder euren Ansprüchen vergleichen.
Und wenn ihr schreibt: Blödsinn, gequirlte *******, Unvernunft, Fische Tod usw, dann müsst ihr das auch schon mal ausführen, welche meiner Aussagen ihr damit meint und was denn aus eurer Sicht richtig wäre.

Sonst sehe ich darin auch nichts anderes, als das was ihr zu meinen Aussagen sagt.




Micha61 schrieb:


> und dann lesen wir es hier wieder, Fische krank, Fische tot Hilfe, Hilfe, Hilfe.


Wie du diese Brücke von meinen Videos zu toten Fischen geschlagen hast, musst du jetzt aber nochmal genau erklären.


----------



## mitch (4. Feb. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> ... die ihr Helix nur 1 mal im Jahr grundreinigen ...


 hab ich noch nie gemacht - soll man das machen


----------



## Teich4You (4. Feb. 2016)

Seine Filtermatten reinigt man ja auch, oder?
Und wenn man das Helix nicht reinigt, wieso wird es dann nicht übermäßig dreckig?
Selbstreinigungseffekt?
Dann weiten wir es vom Helix doch mal zum Behälter aus.
Eine Wartung pro Jahr halte ich schon für sinnvoll und dann muss das Helix auch raus.
Würdet ihr da mitgehen?


----------



## Geisy (4. Feb. 2016)

Du machst doch den Blog und willst alles erklären, warum fragst du jetzt uns?





_View: https://youtu.be/sgjUoCvtdgA_

Hier sieht es ganz anders aus als bei dir, kannst du uns sagen warum?
Schau mal wie sich das Helix bewegt.


----------



## mitch (4. Feb. 2016)

raus schon (notfalls in einem mit wasser gefüllten kübel lagern wenn es mal länger dauert) 

aber *definitiv* keine "_Grundreinigung_"


----------



## Ida17 (4. Feb. 2016)

Tach! 
Da melde ich mich mal als Teichanfänger zu Wort  
ich finde nicht, dass das Video in irgendeiner Art und Weise dazu verleitet es GENAUSO umzusetzen!
Florian macht sich Gedanken darum, welche Probleme es gibt und wie man sie effektiv verhindern kann. 
Jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische: wer macht denn etwas nach, was definitiv NICHT funktioniert?! Auch ohne es  auszuprobieren, wird man mit wenig technisch/physikalischem Verständnis drauf kommen, dass das Material an die Seite gesprudelt und nicht umgewälzt wird. 
Persönlich finde ich es toll wenn Erfahrungsberichte mitgeteilt werden, es ist doch ein Blog der mit jedem Video aufbauen soll


----------



## Geisy (4. Feb. 2016)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Persönlich finde ich es toll wenn Erfahrungsberichte mitgeteilt werden,



Frag ihn mal nach seiner Erfahrung mit Helix.

Es ist einfacher die Sachen aufzuzählen die in dem Video richtig beschrieben sind.
Neue Leute wie er machen halt Fehler und wir versuchen hier die anderen von den selben Fehlern fernzuhalten.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Teich4You (4. Feb. 2016)

Meine Erfahrung habe ich doch klein klein im Video geschildert.
Daher ist es ja auch ein Experiment. 
Ihr wollt es gar nicht verstehen, oder?


----------



## Geisy (4. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Florian

Sag doch mal, seit wann hast du einen Teich?
Seit wann hast du Helix?
Seit wann benutzt du Helix im Filter?

Gruß
Norbert

P.S. siehst du, Ida17 spricht schon von einem Erfahrungsbericht, das ist doch nicht richtig.


----------



## Ida17 (4. Feb. 2016)

Da stimme ich dir auch absolut zu, dass auf Fehler hingewiesen werden soll 
Ich hätte Erfahrungsberichte in "" setzen sollen, meine Aussage bezog sich lediglich auf den Versuch Helix zu verstehen.


----------



## Teich4You (4. Feb. 2016)

Geisy schrieb:


> Du machst doch den Blog und willst alles erklären, warum fragst du jetzt uns?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kannst du mir erklären warum?


----------



## Teich4You (4. Feb. 2016)

Geisy schrieb:


> P.S. siehst du, Ida17 spricht schon von einem Erfahrungsbericht, das ist doch nicht richtig.


Sind die aus einem Experiment gewonnen Ergebnisse keine Erfahrungen?
Und jeder der das Video sieht, durfte nun auch Erfahrungen machen.
Das können durchaus andere sein als die von mir.


----------



## Geisy (4. Feb. 2016)

Stimmt, das ja nur Helix im Glas oder im Behälter, was sucht es dann hier im Teichforum?
Das sind Erbebnisse die dann nichts mit einem Teich zutun haben, von daher bin ich raus.


----------



## Ida17 (4. Feb. 2016)

@Norbert:

Ich habe mit "Erfahrung" nicht DIE Erfahrung gemeint sondern diejenige die man macht wenn der allgemein bekannte "Aha-Effekt" kommt das es doch nicht so funktioniert wie es hätte sein sollen.


----------



## tosa (4. Feb. 2016)

Micha61 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> die V60, ist keineswegs zu schwach. Nimm den Luftverteiler ab und mach mal nen 9mm Schlauch dran, wirst Dich wundern.
> Hast Du schwimmendes oder schwebendes Helix genommen ?
> ...





Teich4You schrieb:


> Im nächsten Experiment wird dieses Problem angesprochen und aufgelöst.
> Jeder Blog soll auch eine gewisse Lernkurve darstellen und zeigen was möglich ist und eben auch was nicht geht.
> Aber danke für die Reaktionen auf das erste Video.





tosa schrieb:


> Hallo Florian,
> 
> Wenn das Helix besiedelt wäre würde es sich auch anders bewegen. Da hast du leider einen kleinen Fehler drin. Unbesiedeltes Helix schwimmt ne ganze Zeit an der Oberfläche.





Teich4You schrieb:


> Ob es schwimmend oder schwebend ist, das weiß ich nicht. Stand nicht dabei. Ich hatte damals nur geguckt wo es den besten Preis gibt. Ja wie gesagt, mal sehen ob ich es besiedelt bekomme. Und wenn es erst Ende des Jahres ist, oder Anfang nächsten, das macht ja nichts.



und bis zum 2. Video wurde keiner der Hinweise beachtet. Du weißt ja nicht mal ob es schwimmendes oder schwebendes ist. Welche Größe hat denn das Helix? Mir kommt es arg groß und sehr offenporig vor.

Hier kannst du mal nachsehen welches Du hast:

http://www.hel-x.eu


----------



## tosa (4. Feb. 2016)

Ida17 schrieb:


> @Norbert:
> 
> Ich habe mit "Erfahrung" nicht DIE Erfahrung gemeint sondern diejenige die man macht wenn der allgemein bekannte "Aha-Effekt" kommt das es doch nicht so funktioniert wie es hätte sein sollen.



Hallo Ida,

das konnte es auch nie, das stand eigentlich schon im 1. Video fest. Wobei keins der Videos irgendwas mit Echtbetrieb an einem Teich zu tun hat!

Ich bewege mit einer 100l Secoh Pumpe ca. 800l-900l Helix in verschiedenen Größen (12er, 14er, 17er) und die werden richtig durchwirbelt. Und selbst als die Hälfte davon neu war brodelte die Kammer.

Und wenn dort mit den richtigen Sachen gearbeitet wird, ist es fast egal ob die rund oder eckig ist, wobei rund immer vorzuziehen ist.

Bei den Videos bestehen ins sich diverse Schwachstellen:
1. Membranpumpe
2. Luftschläuche (4mm oder 9mm), ich habe z.b. 3/4 Zoll (19mm)
3. Ausströmer (die benutze ich nicht einmal an meiner IH weil die zuviel Gegendruck haben
4. schwimmendes oder schwebendes Helix
5. keine Besiedelung
usw.

Was soll man also aus diesem Videos für Erfahrungen sammeln?


----------



## Michael H (4. Feb. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> 3. Ausströmer (die benutze ich nicht einmal an meiner IH weil die zuviel Gegendruck haben



Wie bewegst du es dann ..?


----------



## tosa (4. Feb. 2016)

hier mal neues Helix, Youtube macht es möglich:





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNkql9akxyY_






_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBoePMJrY4c_






_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMTVjpdABJs_






_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIKJXt2vmqo_


----------



## Ida17 (4. Feb. 2016)

Na die dass es so nicht geht und wie ich es eingangs erwähnte "jemand mit annähernd technisch/physikalischem Verständnis wird wissen dass das Helix an die Wand gedrückt wird..."  aber ich bin nicht hier um mich über den Begriff "Erfahrung" zu streiten, sondern wollte lediglich sagen, dass ich den Blog ganz okay finde


----------



## tosa (4. Feb. 2016)

Michael H schrieb:


> Wie bewegst du es dann ..?



Hallo Michael,

hier mal die Komponenten, sorry, aber dieser Anbieter hatte alles komplett da:

http://bgm-teichtechnik.de/de/Belueftung/Membranbeluefter/Membran-Tellerbeluefter-HD-340.html 

http://bgm-teichtechnik.de/de/Belue...er/PVC-Anschlussset-fuer-Tellerbeluefter.html

http://bgm-teichtechnik.de/de/Belueftung/Secoh-JDK/Secoh/Secoh-JDK-100.html

http://bgm-teichtechnik.de/de/Belueftung/Belueftung-Zubehoer/Schlauch-19mm---Meterware.html

davon je 1x pro Behälter

ich mache die Tage mal ein Video von. Ursprünglich hatte ich 2 Tellerbelüfter installiert, da sind mit jedoch die Helix aus der Tonne gesprungen, damit konnte ich die Pumpe in der Leistung reduzieren und den Druck der Membranpumpe reduzieren:

http://bgm-teichtechnik.de/de/Belueftung/Belueftung-Zubehoer/product-58.html

Daran sieht man mal das es nur eine Frage des Zubehörs ist, demnach hätte ich auch eine deutlich kleinere Pumpe nehmen können.

Dazu kommt noch die Strömung des Lufthebers rein, wenn ich weniger Helix nehmen würde, würde allein diese Strömung schon reichen!


----------



## troll20 (4. Feb. 2016)

Nur mal so als Frage zwischen drin: wollt ihr andere / unerfahrene User aus dem Forum ekeln aus Grund XYZ?
Oder wollt ihr wirklich Wissen teilen?
Wenn letzteres, dann würde ich die Ausdrucksformen überdenken. Danke.
Damit sind alle Seiten gemeint


----------



## Geisy (4. Feb. 2016)

Ida17 schrieb:


> "jemand mit annähernd technisch/physikalischem Verständnis wird wissen dass das Helix an die Wand gedrückt wird..."


Bei mir gehen 300l schwimmendes Helix unter und nicht an die Wand.
Mit einer 60l Luftpumpe und der Ausströmer ist selbst gebohrt.




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWrICNejVyw_


----------



## mitch (4. Feb. 2016)

[OT)... es wird Zeit das das Wetter wieder besser wird und alle mal wieder draußen was machen können [/OT)


----------



## Michael H (4. Feb. 2016)

Geisy schrieb:


> Bei mir gehen 300l schwimmendes Helix unter und nicht an die Wand.
> Mit einer 60l Luftpumpe und der Ausströmer ist selbst gebohrt.
> 
> 
> ...


Denn Ausströmer würde ich dann auch gerne sehen  ....
Muß ja Wissen aufsaugen ....


----------



## Geisy (4. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Michael

Ich hab die Druckdose wie vom Tschechen Luftheber außen gebohrt.


----------



## Michael H (4. Feb. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> 
> hier mal die Komponenten, sorry, aber dieser Anbieter hatte alles komplett da:
> 
> ...


Die Teile hatte ich auch schon auf dem Schirm , bin aber schon wieder auf dem Selbstbau Trip ....


----------



## fiseloer (4. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Florian,

ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle von Dir verabschieden und wünsche Dir für die Zukunft Weisheit und Einsicht.

Ich habe meinen Senf in einigen Deiner Beiträge dazu gegeben. Das ging soweit, dass Du mich in einem Beitrag mal als "provozierender Idot" betitelt hast.

Du hast es Dir mittlerweile in mehreren Foren mit vielen Usern verdorben und das lag an Deinem Ton und Deiner Unbelehrbarkeit.

Ein letzter Rat, füge deinem Blog den Untertitel "Wenn Sie nichts wissen wollen, fragen Sie mich" hinzu.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Klaus


----------



## Teich4You (4. Feb. 2016)

Wenn ich mich so wenig mögen würde wie einige andere hier, würde mich das echt nerven immer mein zuprostendes Bild neben den Kommentaren zu sehen. Prost.


----------



## fiseloer (4. Feb. 2016)

Alkohol ist auch keine Lösung.


----------



## Teich4You (4. Feb. 2016)

Tosa gefällt das.


----------



## muh.gp (4. Feb. 2016)

Sorry, aber ist das hier gerade Kindergarten oder doch noch Krabbelgruppe? 

Ruhig, Freunde, auch dieser Winter geht vorbei...


----------



## Ida17 (4. Feb. 2016)

Heidenei, was ist denn los?! Wir sind hier immerhin noch in einem öffentlichen Forum und nicht am Bahnhofsvorplatz. Entschuldigt diese Ausdrucksweise, aber nur weil hinter geschriebenen Worten vieles stehen kann, muss man sich nicht gleich gegenseitig auf den Schlips treten! Wenn jemand seine "unerfahrene Erfahrung" mit anderen teilen möchte ist das doch okay. Ich selber bin auf das Projekt "Koi" gekommen und finde viele Teiche diesbezüglich hübsch, aber ganz im ernst: dafür muss man nun wirklich nicht studiert haben. Damit meine ich, dass jeder seinen Teich individuell zurecht baut, Tips und Tricks erwünscht sind und man aus Erfahrungen lernt. Keiner kennt das Allheilmittel. Es soll nicht heißen, dass Tiere darunter leiden müssen! Aber wer bitte ist denn der perfekte Hundebesitzer oder Katzenflüsterer?! Es wäre schön, wenn dieses Forum ein angenehmer Platz zum Plauscheln bleibt und sich das Angezecke beruhigt.


----------



## S.Reiner (6. Feb. 2016)

Ida 17 
Danke jeder wie er meint 
 aber  Es soll nicht heißen, dass Tiere darunter leiden müssen



Ida17 schrieb:


> Es wäre schön, wenn dieses Forum ein angenehmer Platz zum Plauscheln


ist doch so schön mit euch ALLEN hier


----------



## max171266 (6. Feb. 2016)

Moin,
So sehen bei mir die Besiedelten Helix im IBC aus.
Bewegt durch eine kleine V 30 und dem Einlauf vom Luftheber.




_View: https://youtu.be/APHdGYZ0_ZQ_

Gruß Manfred


----------



## tosa (6. Feb. 2016)

Hallo,

da ich 2 Biotonnen mit 2 unterschiedlichen LH haben (1x DN160; 1x DN200) hier insgesamt 4 Videos, die Helixmenge beträgt ca. 800l pro Biobehälter. Biobehälter haben einen Durchmesser von 140cm, Wasserstand ca. 140cm.

1. Biotonne mit LH DN160, 2 Membrantellern und einer Secoh100:




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RCFTnSFlO0_


2. gleiche Biotonne nur mit LH DN160:




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSg03XY6JoA_


3. Biotonne mit LH DN200, 1 Membranteller und einer Secoh100:




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CklBX_H2ACg_


4. gleiche Biotonne nur mit LH DN200:




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsFLYLyqXDg_


----------



## Teich4You (11. Feb. 2016)

Kleines Update zu meinem umstrittenen Helix Experiment.

Das Helix ist mittlerweile komplett unter die Wasseroberfläche gesunken und liegt nicht mehr so stark oben auf.
Ich habe die Belüftung seit 1-2 Wochen nun durchlaufen und auch etwas Teichwasser immer dazu gegeben.
Langsam kommt Bewegung in die Kiste.


----------



## Teich4You (13. Feb. 2016)

Neuer Blog, neues Glück:





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JTh5XDDRYk_


----------



## Petta (13. Feb. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Neuer Blog, neues Glück:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da sind wir ja fortschrittlicher,denn wir benutzen Sprudelsteine.
Man gut das da kein Fisch unter war,dann hättest Du jetzt Forelle blau


----------



## Geisy (13. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Florian

Hier wird immer gesagt das der Dreck schnell aus dem Wasser muß sonst lößt er sich auf, die TF und EBF Besitzer sprechen von stündlich reinigen.
Vielleicht ist das mal ein Thema für ein Video.
Montag war der Sturm und ich hab bis heute 6Tage gewartet, es ist immer noch alles da.
Auch der feine Mulm im Pflanzenfilter lößt sich nicht auf.






Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Teich4You (13. Feb. 2016)

Ich denke es geht dabei eher um die Rücklösung des Fischkot. Dabei werden wohl Bestandteile gelöst die man mit dem Auge erst mal nicht wahrnehmen kann. Blätter und Algen spielen dabei wohl eher untergeordnete Rolle. Tosa mag mich da gerne verbessern als erfahrener Koihalter.


----------



## tosa (13. Feb. 2016)

Vollkommen richtig Florian,

Die Algen und Blätter müssen natürlich auch raus, sonst entstehen dadurch Fäulnis- und zersetzungsprozesse. Zudem könnten z.b. Durch eichenlaub unangenehme Gerbsäuren eingetragen werden.

Aber beim koiteich zusätzlich noch der fischkot. Der würde sich immer weiter zersetzen und somit immer schwerer aus dem Wasser zu bekommen sein, hierdurch würden sich der ammonium und in 2. Linie der nitritwert in unangenehme Höhen entwickeln. Von daher sagt man ja auch bei koiteichen den Flow bei spätestens 2h der teichinhalt einmal durch den Filter. Wenn der Zeitraum kleiner ist, ist das besser. Derzeit liegt er überwiegend bei 1-1,5h 1x teichinhalt. Bei innenhälterungen geht man auf 1-2x pro Stunde den beckeninhalt.


----------



## Geisy (13. Feb. 2016)

Das würde ja bedeuten das die stündliche Reinigung bei EBF und TF nur für den Fischkot wichtig ist, weil feiner Mulm und grobe Pflanzenreste länger durch halten.
Da der größte Teil der Ausscheidung vom Fisch flüssig ist, ist die Biologie im Filter viel wichtiger.


----------



## tosa (13. Feb. 2016)

Wenn die Ausscheidungen deiner Fische flüssig sind würde ich mal über das verwendete Futter nachdenken! Immer Durchfall ist schlecht!

Der Mulm und die Pflanzenreste sollen auch raus und das funktioniert doch auch. Zudem hast du einen Denkfehler, wenn mein vorfilter nur einmal stündlich sich reinigen würde wäre da auch was faul.

Du darfst nicht immer von deinem See mit einer Handvoll Fisch auf einen ordentlich besetzten koiteich ausgehen!


----------



## Geisy (13. Feb. 2016)

Süßwasserfische machen ständig große Mengen stark verdünnten Urins, immerhin bis zu 20 Prozent ihres Körpergewichts pro Tag.
Ist das bei dir oder in anderen Koiteichen anders?

Torsten, ich meine nur das die stündliche Reinigung nicht nötig ist und es gar nicht so schlimm ist wie die EBF und TF Industrie es uns erzählt.
Es gibt genügend Filter die das nicht brauchen wie z.B.  Mehrkammerfilter, Beadfilter etc.
1992 gab es diese ständige Reinigung noch nicht und auch ich hatte einen 8m³ Koiteich.
Kennst du Nachweise das es nötig ist oder ist es nur damit TF und EBF funktionieren?

Gruß
Norbert

P.S. Florian, deine Theorie dazu würde mich interessieren


----------



## tosa (13. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Norbert jetzt liest sich das anders. Ja, die 20% sind flüssig für die Biologie. Aber deswegen muss ich doch der Biologie nicht auch noch die faulenden Ausscheidungen überlassen.

Da du meine Anlage ja kennst bereits kennen solltest, müsste dir bewusst sein das ich nicht zu der TF/ebf Industrie gehöre.

Die TF, ebf und vlieser machen nur die koihaltung etwas einfacher und sicherer. 

Ich denke keiner hat Lust sich im strömenden regen bei 2 grad hinzustellen und einen mehrkammerfilter mit 7 Grad Wassertemperatur zu reinigen, die bürsten auszuwaschen, Schwämme oder Matten zu spülen, oder? Und über die Konsequenzen eines schlecht gepflegten Filters müssen wir uns wohl auch nicht unterhalten.

Zu beadfiltern, superbeadfiltern etc. habe ich ein gespaltenes Verhältnis und würde in meinen Anlagen nachweislich in keinster Art und weise mehr installiert werden! Zudem sind diese mit LH wohl auch nicht betreibbar und haben deutliche Gegenstücke. Über eine vergessene rückspülung z.b. Aus Krankheit etc. können wir uns gerne mal austauschen! Habe da noch ungefähr 1000 Fotos und diversen Schriftverkehr eines filterherstellers.

Ich habe nichts gegen Low-Budget-Lösungen. Nur sie müssen funktionieren und das an mehr als einem Teich! Und der errichter dieser Anlage sollte hierzu auch ganz klar über den pflegeaufwand instruiert sein. Nichts ist teurer als 2-3x zu bauen!

Aber dazu ist der threat von Florian nicht da, er hat nach meiner Meinung gefragt und ich habe geantwortet.


----------



## Teich4You (14. Feb. 2016)

Geisy schrieb:


> P.S. Florian, deine Theorie dazu würde mich interessieren



Warum du ausgerechnet mich fragst weiß ich nicht. Aber es ist Tatsache das die Reinigungsleistung in direktem Zusammenhang mit dem Besatz und einem Wasserwechsel stehen muss, wenn es um Fisch/Koiteiche geht. Als weiteren Faktor könnte man noch die Klarheit des Wassers nehmen. Eine erhöhte Umwälzung führt eventuell dazu, dass Schwebeteilchen schneller im Vorfilter hängen bleiben.

Da eine pauschale Antwort zu geben ob einmal die Stunde, oder mehr oder weniger, ist aus meiner Sicht nicht möglich. 

Je mehr Fische man hat/haben will und je größer der Anspruch auf klares Wasser, desto mehr macht es Sinn schneller umzuwälzen. 

Am Ende bleibt einem wohl nur über auf die Erfahrungen anderer, oder der Literatur zurückgreifen. Andernfalls müsste man es selber testen indem man den Dreckeintrag erhöht, Werte misst und daran die Umwälzung ausrichtet bis man seine gewünschte Konstellation erreicht hat.


----------



## Michael H (14. Feb. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts gegen Low-Budget-Lösungen. Nur sie müssen funktionieren und das an mehr als einem Teich!


----------



## trampelkraut (14. Feb. 2016)

@tosa

Waum  muß es an mehreren Teichen funktionieren?

Reicht es nicht wenn es an dem Teich funktioniert an dem es installiert ist?


----------



## tosa (14. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Roland,

Ok, da hast du recht, ich meinte das eher auf den gewerblichen Hersteller der seine Produkte verkauft. Im privaten ist es natürlich richtig das es am eigenen Teich funktionieren sollte. 

Aber als Hersteller/Händler sehe ich hier schon eine garantenpflicht für die von mir hergestellten/vertriebenen Produkte.

Selber bin ich mal auf ein solches Produkt hereingefallen und habe mit toten Fischen sehr viel Lehrgeld gezahlt und Tränen vergossen um dann auf schändlichste Art belogen und betrogen zu werden. Aber das gehört hier nicht her!


----------



## Teich4You (14. Feb. 2016)

Damit ist eigentlich alles dazu gesagt. Ich werde keinen Blog darüber machen, da das Thema nicht pauschalisiert werden kann. Es gibt aber genug Bücher und Erfahrungsberichte darüber, so dass jeder fündig werden sollte.


----------



## trampelkraut (14. Feb. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Hallo Roland,
> 
> Aber als Hersteller/Händler sehe ich hier schon eine garantenpflicht für die von mir hergestellten/vertriebenen Produkte.
> 
> Selber bin ich mal auf ein solches Produkt hereingefallen und habe mit toten Fischen sehr viel Lehrgeld gezahlt und Tränen vergossen um dann auf schändlichste Art belogen und betrogen zu werden. Aber das gehört hier nicht her!



Hallo Torsten

Das ist sehr ärgerlich.

Jeder Hersteller gibt ja Techniche Angaben zum min. und max. Durchsatz seiner Filter ( egal welcher Typ) an. Nur sollte bei diesem Wert auch genau definiert sein was damit gefiltert werden kann. Klares Wasser, ein Schwimmteich, ein Koiteich mit niedrigem oder hohem Besatz.

Ich bin der Meinung, über den notwendigen Wasserdurchsatz/Stunde muß man sich selbst im klaren sein. Der angegebene Wert der Hersteller dürfte immer nur den Idealbedingungen entsprechen.

Wenn man sich im mittleren Bereich der Kennlinie des jeweiligen Gerätes befindet, sollte doch schon ein recht breiter Bereich abgedeckt sein. Sich nur an an die Angaben der Hersteller zu halten führt sicherlich nicht automatisch zu guten Ergebnissen.

Das ist meine Theorie, die praktischen Erfahrungen fehlen gänzlich.


----------



## tosa (14. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Roland,

dann mal so meine Erfahrungen. Ein sehr hochpreisiger Endlosbandfilter eines europäischen Herstellers.

Ausgelegt laut Werbeprospekt, Online-Herstellerinformation etc. für Koiteich bis 100.000l, der Flow soll angeblich der gleiche sein. Bei genauerer Betrachtung dieses EBF findet man auf der Einlaufseite 5xDN110 Einläufe.

Wenn ich jetzt die 5x DN110 mit dem maximalen Volumen von 15m3/h multipliziere komme ich auf 75m3 also definitiv 25% weniger als in der Werbung versprochen. Und hierbei habe ich nicht berücksichtigt das mindestens einer der Einläufe ein SK mit max. 8m3 sein wird.

Auf einer Messe informierte ich mich direkt an dem Herstellerstand hierüber. Durch die Angestellten des Herstellers wurde mir versichert das er 100m3/h schafft. Erst als ich sie mit den Flowwerten der DN110er Einläufe konfrontierte wurde man erst sprachlos, dann bockig und räumte ein das er nur 70m3 verkraftet, somit 30% weniger als schriftlich angepriesen. 

Die Moral von der Geschichte:
Inzwischen wurde die Herstellerseite überarbeitet und mit folgenden Wortlauten für das vorher gehende System versehen:

Geeignet für Koiteiche (was ist ein Koiteich, welcher Besatz etc.) bis 100.000l, Pumpleistung bis 70.000l

Hier jetzt die Daten des neuen Modells:

*max. Pumpleistung* 100.000 l/h
*Biovolumen* 800 l
*empf. Biomenge* 200-250 l
*Eingang* 6 x 110 mm
*Ausgang* 4 x 110 mm
4 x 63/75mm
*Installation über Teichniveau* nur 12 cm
*Option integrierbare Tauch-UV-C* Ja
*Option UV-C Abschaltung* Ja
*Option Trocken-/ Überlaufschutz für Pumpen* Ja
(Kopie von der Hersteller-Homepage)

Mich würde mal interessieren wie ich durch 6x DN110 100.000l/h bekomme! Interessant sind auch die Ausgänge!


----------



## Teich4You (14. Feb. 2016)

Trennung von Pumpen und Schwerkraftzulauf nicht vergessen. Mit ner Pumpe bekomme ich ja wohl mehr als 15 Kubikmeter durch ein 110er in einer Stunde, oder etwa nicht?


----------



## trampelkraut (14. Feb. 2016)

Na ja, die meisten werden bei diesem Flow mit LH arbeiten


----------



## tosa (14. Feb. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Trennung von Pumpen und Schwerkraftzulauf nicht vergessen. Mit ner Pumpe bekomme ich ja wohl mehr als 15 Kubikmeter durch ein 110er in einer Stunde, oder etwa nicht?



Hallo Florian,

die Daten die ich abgebildet habe sind für den Schwerkraftfilter. Oder meinst du die Ausgänge nach dem Vorfilter? Das Wasser geht bei diesem Filter nach dem Einlauf durch das Sieb, danach in die Filtereigene Biologie, erst danach kann es durch die Ausgänge durch die Pumpe angesaugt werden. Wobei dann wieder das Problem besteht das die Biologie im Filter zu klein ist und somit wiederum nach dem Vorfilter erst wieder eine separate Biokammer wäre. Mal ganz ehrlich, das Ding kostet 12.000 Euro, ich denke dafür kann man eine etwas angepasstere Variante erwarten, oder?

Also am Flow kommen selbst bei optimalsten BA ohne Skimmer in Schwerkraft nicht mehr als 90.000l an. Dadurch das mindestens ein SK eingebaut sein wird, nur noch 83.000l, reale Werte wären dann aber eher 12.000l durch den BA, somit 68.000l.

Dafür reichen dann auch wieder die Ausgänge. 

Aber das ist halt nur mal ein Beispiel worauf man z.B. bei einer Filterauswahl und den Phantasiewerten der Filterhersteller achten sollte.

Sorry Florian, das wir dieses in deinen Blog posten.


----------



## Teich4You (14. Feb. 2016)

Egal, wer meinen Blog sehen will kann in meiner Signatur reingucken. Die Gespräche am Rande finde ich auch wichtig.

Ich meine rein pumpengespeiste Trommler. Also BA-->Schacht-->Pumpe-->Trommler.
Da sollte doch mehr als 15 m³ durch ein 110er Rohr gehen.

Wenn das abgebildete ein Schwerkraftfilter sein soll, wird es aber wohl eher nicht gehen.


----------



## Christine (14. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Florian,

eigentlich ist das hier großer Mist. Nicht vom Inhalt her. Aber Du baust hier ein Forum im Forum. Es wäre wesentlich sinnvoller, wenn Du Deine Videos und damit auch die dazugehörige Diskussion in den passenden Fachrubriken postest. Dann findet man Fragen und Antworten dort, wo sie hingehören und nicht in der Plauderecke. Die ist ja eigentlich für Dinge gedacht, die nicht wirklich etwas mit Teich zu tun haben.
Aus diesem Grund mache ich jetzt hier zu, verschiebe aber in "mein Teich und ich".


----------

